# Roads in Sicily



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Reading some of the threads on here has got me dreaming a bit. I quite fancy the idea of Sicily but I wonder if people who have been could give me some general information the roads and their suitability for use with a 7.5 metre Bailey Approach with a Peugeot cab. Don't particularly want to wander off the main roads too far, perhaps base ourselves in two or three different places with transport links.

Thanks

David


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The roads are generally good David no probs between places. The urban streets though can be narrow, oneway and steep with plenty of hairpins. But signing is reasonablly good and should prevent you entering what are genaerally restricted areas anyway. Many of the old town centres would be a challenge for an old mini. I was very pleased to have my "truck" TT satnav.

Public transport is good and cheap, most large towns and cities have a website with routes bus numbers and even timetables.

My rig with bike rack is 8 mtr

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We have a tag axel Hymer with the scooter rack on the back, well over 9 meters and well over 4.5 tons when the bog is full.. And we went anywhere we wanted..

Hope that helps.

ray.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

*Go there*

I have been here for a couple of weeks. Staying on ACSI sites. Using the motorway system between sites and then on to the SS normal road to the sites. No problem just be careful and use GPS...that is a must!! Also do not attempt to get into centre of Catania and Palermo or some of the mountain villages!...Take public transport

The driving can be very hair raising at times to say the least. Most Red lights seem to be there for decoration. I can not count the number I have driven through on Red together with other Sicilian drivers!...that seem to be the norm

However make the effort it is well worth it We will be back again on a longer holiday next time


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What are temperatures like in Sicily in winter?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Reasonably pleasant on the coast, good amount of sun, not as warm as the Algarve though and there is sking on Etna  

Dick


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far. We have both been dogged with medical problems this year. Whether we actually get there will depend on whether the knee operation I had 10 days ago is a success and whether Margaret's cardio problems can be sorted. But you do have to dream!!!

David


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hear, hear David. Wishing you both all the best.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We toured there for three weeks in May-June.
The roads were generally good. The motorways are mostly two lane each way and some of the viaducts are amazing. We never travelled much above 60mph as when we were there the Sirrocco often was blowing which made motorway driving "interesting"

As eith other posts avoid the towns and use your sat nav, but take a map as well because ours sent us over the mountains rather than the motorway - a very nice Sicillian helped us and we followed him over the mountain.

Indeed we found the Sicilians very friendly and when we were trying to find a campsite a taxi driver went out his way to take us there ( we followed him again)

Fill up often because petrol stations can be scarce away from the costal regions.

Sicilian driving is full of "brio" fast and lane swapping. Driving to and from the pirt at Palermo takes you through the town where they both over and undertake. But you soon get used to it!
Loads of Motorhomes are there and they do not seem to have problems so o and visit its a great place and you will enjoy it


----------

